# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  "limpieza de loops"

## PabloAmira

me encanta este articulo
pero ya tiene unas pelusitas enredadas
como se las podre sacar :Confused: 
gracias ;D

----------


## mr.boina

pablo mi papa casi lo convenso asi  yo te aviso ¿de qe post hablas?

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Hola Pablo, puedes utilizar una pinza pequeña o un par de alfileres para ir quitando las pelusas




> pablo mi papa casi lo convenso asi  yo te aviso ¿de qe post hablas?


¿tú de qué hablas?  :shock:

----------


## Blakito

> pablo mi papa casi lo convenso asi  yo te aviso ¿de qe post hablas?


Dios mío, eso es un auténtico Jeroglífico.

Yo lo entiendo (deduzco  :Lol: ) así:

Pablo yo casi convenso a mi papa (para que me los limpie), ¿de que "post" (esto.... :?) hablas?

.... :?.

Saudos.

----------


## elmagopi

Para el trabajo que conlleva y el precio que tiene, merece más la pena tirarlo y coger otro. Saludos.

----------


## LeanDotNet

Nunca los limpies con nada que tenga alcohol ya que el alcohol degrada la goma...

Yo usaria silicona liquida...

pero la verdad, es mas facil comprar nuevos :P

----------


## 7corazones

yo lei en un articulo que con el hilo normal, si lo llevas mucho rato en la posición de tenerlo "guardado" (pero puesto) (no se si me explico bien) puede cojer electricidad estatica y atraer el polvo.
Para evitar eso se comento que pasandole un rotulador permanente, lo que hacias era volverlo negra y camuflabas todo el polvo o pelusilla.
Espero serte de ayuda

----------


## dante

Comprate otros, además con el tiempo se dan de si, pierden su elasticidad y se pueden romper facilmente.

----------

